# Updated list



## Vicky (Apr 28, 2011)

Hello again everyone. I would like to thank everyone who suggested breeders and offered advice in my first thread. I didn't want to drag it back up so I figured a new one is in order. I have compiled a new list and have actually e-mailed a few breeders. I still need to contact some and I would like your opinions again, as well as seeking the opinions of anyone who owns dogs from these breeders.

So my list in no particular order is:

Adler Stein
Rancho Rhein (located them from Anne's website)
Alpine K9
Liberatore Shepherds

If anyone is interested, I also have La Forge and Kole Mountain Kennels on my list for Malinois/Dutchies. 

I have e-mailed Anne, La Forge, and Kole Mountain Kennels and can speak highly of all three of them. They were all friendly, helpful and took the time to talk to me even though I am not even close to purchasing a pup yet. I am extremely fond of Anne's dog Ikon, but she is not breeding much at this moment due to the economy and her next litter might or might not work out with my schedule and when I will be ready to own a dog again. Only time will tell, unfortunately. I forget when she said this litter might be and it may or may not be an Ikon litter. But again, I may have a bad memory so don't quote me 100% on that. I also spoke to La Forge (Malinois) about going out and watching their French Ring club train in CT. I've already met one of their dogs that trains with a PSA club in Jersey and I was very fond of him. Kole Mountain's owner is fantastic and I loved talking with her. We literally shot back and forth e-mails that were pages long and she answered all of my ridiculous questions about drive, workings dogs, police K9s, etc. I love her breeding ethics and she's just fun to talk to. Just for the record, Megan (owner of KMK who breeds KNPV Malinois/Dutch Shepherds) recommended Liberatore to me and because I really liked her so much I saved them.

Once I started doing research I realized that they had the lines I am really starting to become fond of. The Czech border patrol lines, or the Pohracini straze lines (forgive me if I butchered that) really catch my eye. Alpine k9's description and ideal German Shepherd are my favorite and I am really looking forward to e-mailing him to discuss his breeding program. He is now very high on my list as well. 

Sorry for the novel guys, but I like sharing this experience! So in conclusion, I have e-mailed several breeders (not just GSD breeders) and have met a great handful of dogs and plan on meeting more. I have gotten great advice and have a better idea of where I'm going and what I want. I think very highly of all the breeders I listed and if someone chose one out of a hat for me, I would not be disappointed with any of them in the slightest. I can't say this of my old list completely after doing a lot more research although I do believe most of the breeders I listed were still very reputable. So, opinions everyone? Does anyone on this board have a dog from Alpine? Adler Stein? Liberatore? Czech border patrol lines? Where's cliffson?


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

Cliff is in jersey if I'm not mistaken. Also, talk to ace on these forums. He has two dogs that Hans from alpine got him.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

debbieb on this board trains with Angie who is Liberatore all the time knows her and knows her dogs.

I have a veternarian friend here in ct who has a dutchie, she also trains french ring with him..I"ll have to ask her if she's heard of the kennel/guy you mentioned..


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Vicky said:


> I am extremely fond of Anne's dog Ikon, but she is not breeding much at this moment due to the economy and her next litter might or might not work out with my schedule and when I will be ready to own a dog again. Only time will tell, unfortunately. I forget when she said this litter might be and it may or may not be an Ikon litter. But again, I may have a bad memory so don't quote me 100% on that.


Just a thought....
I'm assuming you like more than just the looks of Ikon. And in that case, sometimes it is worth waiting for the dog you really want or changing your schedule to fit. If she's not breeding Ikon, ask her, maybe she has something very similar she is planning? I've found that some breeders are very consistent in what they produce.


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Cliff is in New Jersey, but not sure he has any litters on Grounds. Melanie from Dragon GSD is another I would go to. I have 2 dogs from her breedings


----------



## Vicky (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks guys! I know Cliff is in Jersey, I actually exchanged a few PMs with him when I first joined. Maybe in the future I will have the opportunity to meet him. I might be moving close to the club he trains with, actually!

Thanks Jakoda, I will send PMs their way!

Vinnie, although I love Ikon's looks and the way he's built, his performance is just breath taking to me. He is so powerful and it's just something I haven't quite come across yet in other GSDs I've seen. I have a lot more to see, I know, but there's just that something about him. Anne is not breeding much at all because of the economy. She doesn't want to place pups in homes when too many dogs are losing their homes due to financial troubles. I think this is very respectable. She is not sure exactly which breeding will take place next, it may be Ikon or it may be an Ikon son, Praetor. I will be keeping in touch with her as time goes on. 

NarysDad, thank you for recommending someone new! I am not ready to own at this point. I still have another year to wait and am just doing all the research and observing that I can manage while I'm still in school.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

I second the recommendation of Cliff.

Wouldn't recommend anyone else.


----------



## Tim Connell (Nov 19, 2010)

LaForge (Konnie Hein) breeds excellent Malinois. Highly recommended.

Megan Bays at KMK is breeding from some excellent import stock for Dutchies. I do not know her personally, however, but that is a good starting point for Dutchie advice.

I've had various GSD's for years: from Tiekerhook lines, from Czech lines, and currently have an excellent German Import female, and retained an excellent female pup from her breeding. I look for a nice balance of natural aggression, drive, stable nerve, environmental stability, athleticism, and health. Sometimes hard to find exactly what you are looking for, so pick the brains of as many people as you can on here and I'm certain you will find your ideal match.


----------



## Ronda (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi Vicky,

I've got an 8 month old bitch from AlpineK9. What would you like to know? I'll gladly talk your ear off about her!

Here she is at 8 months old









Here is a full body (not stacked, sorry) one off my cell phone.









Ronda


----------



## Vicky (Apr 28, 2011)

Thank you Tim! I really, really like Megan. She is great to talk to. I can not speak highly enough. I'm planning on driving out to see her dogs and/or meeting her at a seminar or trial sometime this year.

Konnie is also very nice, but I have not had the chance to get out and meet her dogs yet. 

Ronda, I will shoot you a PM tomorrow!


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

Vicky,

which PSA club in NJ have you visited? I'm very good friends with just about everyone up there.. hope the sport sparked some interest for you!


----------



## Vicky (Apr 28, 2011)

BritneyP said:


> Vicky,
> 
> which PSA club in NJ have you visited? I'm very good friends with just about everyone up there.. hope the sport sparked some interest for you!


It absolutely did! I can't wait to see more of it. The club is called No Boundaries, run by Mike and Michelle McMahon.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I agree with the advice that if you like a particular dog it might be worth waiting for


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone, Vicky, we have communicated....I do have a litter available right now, but you have indicated your interests are for the future and I don't have pups available year around.


----------



## Vicky (Apr 28, 2011)

I have more than enough time to wait so if that is what it calls for, then I'm willing. I think I have plenty of options though and am satisfied with what I've found so far. 

That's a shame, Cliff. I WISH I was ready now, I really do. If my dorm at college would allow it...


----------

